
Show HN: CloudRail Universal API – New UI to create your custom SDK in 30s - cloud-rail
http://cloudrail.com/newui/
======
cloud-rail
We've just released a new UI for our configuration tool. The process is now:
1) Select the services you want to integrate 2) Donwload the SDK which has
been generated for you 3) Integrate SDK in your app. Should take <30sec to do
that. We would love to get your feedback on the new version. Thanks!

